# LEE PRIEST OFF SEASON



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/798a05dfd0f51d14cde5/Lee-Priest---Offseason-und-in-Wettkampfform

Is there a need for a bber to look as a sumo wrestler off season?? :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

he can look how he fuking likes - he's awsome when in season


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ttoally agree with uriel. this is lee priest, if he was a cross dresser in off season i wudmnt giv a shyte, the guy is unreal


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

cant see the pic (at work) can some one copy and paste the pic in......pwease


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

DAM IT


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Doesn't look that bad :confused1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Totally agree with U & J - lee kicks ass and I would love to emulate him off and on season.

J


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Guns on the dude!!! awesome


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Didn't look half as bad as it sounded in the post. Thought he looked rather trim for being off season actually. He's a tank.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

seen worse...google trey brewer :laugh:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

tbh he looks in better nick than you imo so dont think you got a leg to stand on really bud


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

A true legend!!!

P.S wtf is going on at the end lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

got to agree with the others as long as he stands onstage in condition why dos it matter how he looks in the off season, i have seen many keep it tighter yet look like sh1t onstage.....fair play to the guy...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Testaholic said:


> seen worse...google trey brewer :laugh:


yea but Trey cannot get the condition onstage to justify the fat he puts on off season


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yea but Trey cannot get the condition onstage to justify the fat he puts on off season


exactly, so hes even worse lol


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Agree with above he's awesome and can do what he likes, although i dont think he has looked like that in the offseason in a few years?

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2010-australian-pro/2773-lee-priest-on-stage-at-2010-australian-pro.html


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh hes living his life :lol: !

Not ultra strict diet off season just munches mcdonalds, kfc etc can't beat it haha.

Unbelievable physique and genetics so makes no difference.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

if thats what he had to do to put on mass and enjoy himself then so be it. If i could do that then come in the shape he doesn i certainly would


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

i dont realy think he looks bad anyway, hes awsome as said he lives his life and dials it in when he needs to


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Lee's a lot lighter these days and doesn't get so fat, that vid is years old


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Priest is a legend.

Mcdonalds, then come show time,huge and peeled....say no more !!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

He's not in bad shape in the movie either though that's the thing. bit puffy round the face but so what.

I'd give away my willy to look like him


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

he looks awesome, possibly the most impressive arms ever


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Lee is one of the best.. wish i had that offseason size.. . his GREAT OFF AND ON ..

some more

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/fbbea9bd01cd8a4c8ad3/Lee-Priest-%3A-In-the-Trenches!-Underground-video!-Part-One


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk it i dont know any real big guy's that dnt get heavy in the off season?

i gained better the one time i blew up when i dieted down i had added more mass then all the times i try to stay trim and gain, i just cant stand a 10wk plus diet if i dnt need to so i keep in ok nik. lee is a fuking bbing legend! love his look!

if it your job and not a hobie then as long as he looks good doing his job then who gives a poo what he looks like in the off season? i dnt think he looks that bad tbh when you have that much muscle you can get away with a little fat


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/798a05dfd0f51d14cde5/Lee-Priest---Offseason-und-in-Wettkampfform
> 
> Is there a need for a bber to look as a sumo wrestler off season?? :confused1:


Hes not that bad. Holds a lot of shoit in his face and in about the same condition as yourself in the avatar maybe :thumb:


----------



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

nice , thats what i like about sagi kalev all year round ripped !


----------



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

nice , thats what i like about sagi kalev all year round ripped !

no off seasons! and he dosnt even compete anymore lol 

but lee is awsome !

# sry for double post my bad


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/798a05dfd0f51d14cde5/Lee-Priest---Offseason-und-in-Wettkampfform
> 
> Is there a need for a bber to look as a sumo wrestler off season?? :confused1:


he can always get in shape at any stage ov the game. but bet you look like a sumu wrestler all the time so who are you to pick at one ov the worlds finest? have another bacon butty pal and keep your opinions to yourself. until youve been there and made it like he has shhhhhh! :cursing:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

??????

wheres the sumo - ok he has some bodyfat in the beginning portion of the video but compared to the average gym goer he isnt all that fat - he just looks ridiculously thikc becuase he is thick - with some added fat he just looks unreal

far from fat offseason IMO


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

HTID said:


> he can always get in shape at any stage ov the game. but bet you look like a sumu wrestler all the time so who are you to pick at one ov the worlds finest? have another bacon butty pal and keep your opinions to yourself. until youve been there and made it like he has shhhhhh! :cursing:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

At 4:07 did he touch Lee's dick:confused1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> At 4:07 did he touch Lee's dick:confused1:


 :lol: he tried to grab it lol i think :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

does he use an AI.....


----------



## PRO LEE PRIEST (Jun 18, 2010)

No at 4.07 i was touching it myself  ....but thank you all...Hopefuly will be over in the UKfor the new Pro show next year....so bring me KFC for after show or chocolate  cadbury


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

PRO LEE PRIEST said:


> so bring me KFC for after show or chocolate  *cadbury*


Good choice Lee


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

PRO LEE PRIEST said:


> No at 4.07 i was touching it myself  ....but thank you all...Hopefuly will be over in the UKfor the new Pro show next year....so bring me KFC for after show or chocolate  cadbury


LMAO no way:lol: Welcome to the board Lee


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

^^^ Lol if that was him and not a Big Pretender!! :whistling:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Not bothered how he looks off season, he looks awesome when he hits the stage :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its how you look on stage that counts by far....

unless there are a few judges out stalking people as they go about their normal life off-season


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

SD said:


> ^^^ Lol if that was him and not a Big Pretender!! :whistling:


lol it is, he posts on MD all the time


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

so as on facebook


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

IMO he looks fckin outstandin in & off season.

& lets face it do you think he gives a flyin fck what you think :lol: :lol: the guy's a legend! :thumbup1:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh offseason is irrelevant when he steps on stage how he does!

Legend and love his 'no bollocks' attitudee to everything, cracks me up


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hes still got it....


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

met lee at a seminar when he visited england 4yrs ago... a better bloke you could not wish to meet...wot a down to earth fella he was...big respect..and he looked bloody incredible..

steve


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

PRO LEE PRIEST said:


> No at 4.07 i was touching it myself  ....but thank you all...Hopefuly will be over in the UKfor the new Pro show next year....so bring me KFC for after show or chocolate  cadbury


as if he just posted on here wtf ???


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Baz R said:


> as if he just posted on here wtf ???


Maybe he did seen him post on a few other forums.

Would be good PR if he did, especially if he is coming over here 

Awesome physic, gives us smaller folk a good name :whistling:


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

im not doubting its him mate i honestly think it is him its just weird lol


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

seen worse


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Is he still competing sacramento nov 6th??? And what has happened to chris cormier??

Any info.thanks


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Merat said:


> Hes still got it....


fukin awesome!! still one of my fave physiques of all time.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Lee is a legend, what got me in to this game was a picture of him in Flex


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

PRO LEE PRIEST said:


> No at 4.07 i was touching it myself  ....but thank you all...Hopefuly will be over in the UKfor the new Pro show next year....so bring me KFC for after show or chocolate  cadbury


Hey Lee Pro show is now 19th & 20th March next year, I'm sure Neil will want you to be there mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

think for a short guy lee is gonna look fat it goes with the territory of being short

but he looks damn good wish i did like that i struggle to add weight full stop even with eating everything clean


----------

